# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  hỏi về recording laptop asus A42F win 7,ghi âm,chat voice bị rè

## tebaogoc

e xài win 7,lap,headphone có mic kèm.trước kia e xài hp thì ghi âm khá ngon,gần đây vì 1 số lí do,xài con asus a42f,mua xong lần mò ghi âm mới biết nó chỉ có 1 lỗ cắm cho cả mic và phone.
-ban đầu ghi âm không có tiếng,chỉnh riết trong phần sound thì được,nhưg tiếng nói thì rất nhỏ dù level mic là 40-100,và có tiếng rè,rít rất ghê rợn ,chói tai,rất to.
-nếu để microphone boost ở 0 thì ghi âm hoàn toàn không nghe tiếng,chỉ có 2 mức còn lại là +12.0 và +24.0db thì tình trạng rè,rít vẫn vậy
-cắm headphone có mic,chỉ cắm được mic,chọn mic trong realtek hd audio manager thì thu âm lúc nghe lúc không,mà có nge thì cũng rè như dùng mic có sẵn của lap
-không có mục integated microphone array như cái hp cũ e dùng và như chỉ dẫn trên net

-phần microphone enhancement cũng không giống trên các chỉ dẫn từng coi
-e có thấy có người chỉ mua usb sound về để tăng thêm lỗ cắm mic và phone,không bít được không mà lại không biết ở đâu bán,mà mua hàng wa web thì bị lừa 1 lần nên không dám nữa
e dã tìm 1 số cách chỉnh mic trên mạng,nhưng không có phần nào giống của e.mà tiếc là e là dân gà tin học,chỉ cố gắng lần mò,chỉ làm theo được chứ k thể tự tìm ra.e k cần dùng để thu tiếng và nhạc hay j j đó như hát karaoke đâu,chỉ cần thu được tiếng e.e lại đang rất cần dùng mic để chat voice trong skype học ngoại ngữ và dùng rosseta stone luyện âm,mà cứ rè như thế cả bạn chat và máy dều không biết e đang nói gì đâu >.<,k học được gì hết.mong các anh chỉ giúp e gấp gấp với ạ:wub:

----------


## thanhtrang

theo mình chắc do main rùi..............

----------


## dinhmailam8

^^ chắc hổng phải đâu.máy mới mua.mọi thứ đều ổn,trừ cái vụ mic này.nghe nhac,phim...bằng loa máy,loa dàn,phone đều trong,dù hơi nhỏ đối với loa máy(vì cái asus này loa dưới),nghe phone thì rất tuyệt.hài hòng hết,nhưng ngặt cái là cần dùng mic để luyện âm.mic máy quá ré,mic ngoài k nhận được.phone đthoại cũng chỉ dùng được phone,mic thi pó tay.có người nói do dòng máy này bắt âm khá nhạy nên bị rè,nhưng quả thật là rè k chịiu được,chạy rosseta stone nó k cho wa bất kì bài nào vì âm k thể chấp nhận được.
có người nói do lỗi driver,đang chuẩn bị cài driver auto,hi vọng khắc phục được

----------


## dienlanhhongphuc

trời ah,mình mong từng giờ,có anh em nào giúp với....để e lần mò với cái mớ driver cùng với trình ộ gà của mình chắc e phá hỏng cái máy mất tt__tt

----------


## thanhmaximum

*híc*




> ^^ chắc hổng phải đâu.máy mới mua.mọi thứ đều ổn,trừ cái vụ mic này.nghe nhac,phim...bằng loa máy,loa dàn,phone đều trong,dù hơi nhỏ đối với loa máy(vì cái asus này loa dưới),nghe phone thì rất tuyệt.hài hòng hết,nhưng ngặt cái là cần dùng mic để luyện âm.mic máy quá ré,mic ngoài k nhận được.phone đthoại cũng chỉ dùng được phone,mic thi pó tay.có người nói do dòng máy này bắt âm khá nhạy nên bị rè,nhưng quả thật là rè k chịiu được,chạy rosseta stone nó k cho wa bất kì bài nào vì âm k thể chấp nhận được.
> có người nói do lỗi driver,đang chuẩn bị cài driver auto,hi vọng khắc phục được


mình cũng bị như vậy nè. mọi ng ơi, cứu.........

----------


## ngovanquang12c3

*huhu*

tình hình là em cài lại hết ,kể cả driver mà vẫn k cải thiện đc j,chả lẽ do dòng máy này nó thế?mà mấy bro k ai chỉ giúp em,khóc mất

----------


## hunghk

*hicchicc*

bạn ơi mình cũng dùng máy ấy và cũng bị như thế, mọi thứ chẳng khác gì luôn, đã khắc phục đc chưa?#-o

----------


## kaysone2911

tình hình là câu hỏi mình đưa ra chả thấy ai trả lời,bạn bè it của mình tòan về phần mềm.mấy vụ này k rành lắm.tìm đủ cách mà vẫn k khắ phục đc.thấy nhiều diễn đàn bảo là do dòng máy này mic quá nhạy nên bị thế,nhưng mà chả lẽ mua cái máy mười mấy triệu về mà chat voice cũng k đc,mà mấy bác chả bác nào chịu vô xem cái topic này hết,để tụi mình bơ vơ rùi :down:
phải chăng vì chủ đề này k hot?hay là tớ k hot,huhuhu

----------


## nguyenle

*nguyên nhân có thể do : mic ko tốt, main, setup chưa chuẩn,...
tham khảo cách điều chỉnh volume cho mic:* 
*bước 1: kiểm tra trên máy tính*kích đúp vào biểu tượng hình loa ở góc dưới bên phải màn hình


bảng volume control (hoặc master volume) hiện lên, kiểm tra xem có cột mic volume/microphone/rear pink in hay chưa. nếu chưa có thì làm tiếp bước tiếp theo
chọn options => properties


tick chọn playback.đánh dấu vào ô mic volume/microphone/rear pink in , sau đó nhấn oknếu ở play back ko co mic volume thì bạn tick vào microphone hoặc rear pink in (tên gọi khác nhau do soundcard khác nhau) 


nếu bạn thấy chữ mute có đánh dấu thì bỏ đánh dấu tại chữ mute đi, lưu ý chỉnh volume cho microphone vừa đủ để nghe


nếu khi nói vào mic bạn nghe thấy tiếng của mình phát ra loa, bạn đã thành công. bạn có thể sử dụng headphone để nghe nhạc và microphone để thu âm cho chất lượng âm thanh được tốt nhất.*bước 2: microphone boost (khi nói vào mic chưa nghe thấy tiếng của mình phát ra loa,hoặc tiếng thu âm rất nhỏ)**nếu khi nói vào mic,bạn chưa nghe thấy tiếng của mình phát ra loa thì bạn phải thực hiện thêm bước 4*
mở volume control, sau đó kéo thanh trượt ở cột mic lên rồi thu thử đến khi vừa ý thì thôi. trong trường hợp cột mic của bạn kéo hết lên rồi mà giọng hát vẫn quá bé so với nhạc hoặc không nghe thấy giọng của bạn. lúc này bạn cần dùng chức năng microphone boost của soundcard.


ấn vào nút advance ở dưới cùng của cột mic, một cửa sổ mới sẽ hiện..*
còn vấn đề mix thì tùy vào "ngân khố" của bạn thôi ! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]*

----------


## vemaybayvietmy06

cảm ơn bạn,nhưng mic tớ nói hoàn toàn nghe đc khi check,nhưng mà nó rè dù là mic máy hay mic rời,vậy mới khổ,và rất rè đến mức k nghe rõ đc thứ gì,chứ k phải do mic dỏm lẫn tạp âm...vài bạn xài cùng dòng máy này vs mình thấy vậy,hic.....có lẽ đổ thừa do dòng máy thui,chứ dùng hết cách ùi

----------


## toannechan

*nếu nguyên nhân không phải do mic, ko phải do lỗi setup thì chắc tại "**nhà sản xuất**" rồi :emlaugh:*

----------


## lamgiaseo

hi hi-trường hợp của bạn giống của mình thôi-mình dùng con này mà -nó có mỗi chỗ cắm cho head phone thôi .nếu bạn chỉ muốn dùng mic còn nghe loa của laptop thì đơn giản thôi.
đầu tiên( nếu sài win7) thì bật cái phần mềm realtek hd audio manager lên nhé 
sau đó cắm mic vào ,nó hỏi bạn dùng mic hay head phone .bạn chọn dùng mic .bây giờ thì bạn có thể dùng mic của headphone mà ko hề còn bị rè hay bị tạp âm nữa rồi,bạn đừng chỉnh gì trong phần sound nhé ,cử để như mặc định thôi.nếu nó nhận mic ngoài rồi mà vẫn bị rè thì bạn xem lại cấu hình recording của window nhé .
bạn có thể vào đây tham khảo bài này viết này để xem hình minh họa và video .

http://www.becomecoder.net/2011/12/su-dung-mic-ngoai-cho-laptop-asus-a42f.html

----------


## talkmylove

*trả lời: hỏi về recording laptop asus a42f win 7,ghi âm,chat voice bị rè*




> e xài win 7,lap,headphone có mic kèm.trước kia e xài hp thì ghi âm khá ngon,gần đây vì 1 số lí do,xài con asus a42f,mua xong lần mò ghi âm mới biết nó chỉ có 1 lỗ cắm cho cả mic và phone.
> -ban đầu ghi âm không có tiếng,chỉnh riết trong phần sound thì được,nhưg tiếng nói thì rất nhỏ dù level mic là 40-100,và có tiếng rè,rít rất ghê rợn ,chói tai,rất to.
> -nếu để microphone boost ở 0 thì ghi âm hoàn toàn không nghe tiếng,chỉ có 2 mức còn lại là +12.0 và +24.0db thì tình trạng rè,rít vẫn vậy
> -cắm headphone có mic,chỉ cắm được mic,chọn mic trong realtek hd audio manager thì thu âm lúc nghe lúc không,mà có nge thì cũng rè như dùng mic có sẵn của lap
> -không có mục integated microphone array như cái hp cũ e dùng và như chỉ dẫn trên net
> 
> -phần microphone enhancement cũng không giống trên các chỉ dẫn từng coi
> -e có thấy có người chỉ mua usb sound về để tăng thêm lỗ cắm mic và phone,không bít được không mà lại không biết ở đâu bán,mà mua hàng wa web thì bị lừa 1 lần nên không dám nữa
> e dã tìm 1 số cách chỉnh mic trên mạng,nhưng không có phần nào giống của e.mà tiếc là e là dân gà tin học,chỉ cố gắng lần mò,chỉ làm theo được chứ k thể tự tìm ra.e k cần dùng để thu tiếng và nhạc hay j j đó như hát karaoke đâu,chỉ cần thu được tiếng e.e lại đang rất cần dùng mic để chat voice trong skype học ngoại ngữ và dùng rosseta stone luyện âm,mà cứ rè như thế cả bạn chat và máy dều không biết e đang nói gì đâu >.<,k học được gì hết.mong các anh chỉ giúp e gấp gấp với ạ:wub:


mình cũng xài con dell 3521 cũng chỉ có 1 lỗ cắm và cũng bị rè hệt như bạn...sau cùng mình tìm hiểu ra đó là tại chưa cài đặt micro cho máy... hình như là nó tự động bắt mix cho mình hay sao ý nên bị rè rất khó chịu. bạn vào control panel -> speech recognition-> setup microphone nhé . mình dung win 8 sau khi setup xong vào phần sound kiểm tra phần recording nếu bạn thử nói mà cột tín hiệu micro bắt tín hiệu là ok... của mình thì là như vậy hi vọng bạn cũng sửa đc nhé.....

----------


## thegioibang

*trả lời: hỏi về recording laptop asus a42f win 7,ghi âm,chat voice bị rè*

mình cũng bị y hệt nhung chữa đc....là do chưa setup microphone bạn vô phần sound-> recording nếu thấy cột tín hiệu khi bạn nói mà ko bắt tín hiệu thì chứng tỏ chưa setup. chúc bạn sửa ngon

----------


## jindovn

*trả lời: hỏi về recording laptop asus a42f win 7,ghi âm,chat voice bị rè*




> hi hi-trường hợp của bạn giống của mình thôi-mình dùng con này mà -nó có mỗi chỗ cắm cho head phone thôi .nếu bạn chỉ muốn dùng mic còn nghe loa của laptop thì đơn giản thôi.
> đầu tiên( nếu sài win7) thì bật cái phần mềm realtek hd audio manager lên nhé 
> sau đó cắm mic vào ,nó hỏi bạn dùng mic hay head phone .bạn chọn dùng mic .bây giờ thì bạn có thể dùng mic của headphone mà ko hề còn bị rè hay bị tạp âm nữa rồi,bạn đừng chỉnh gì trong phần sound nhé ,cử để như mặc định thôi.nếu nó nhận mic ngoài rồi mà vẫn bị rè thì bạn xem lại cấu hình recording của window nhé .


mình thì cài mic ok rồi
nhưng mà khi cắm mic vào chọn mic in thì chỉ nói đc thôi, beat nó lại ra loa lap
còn chọn head phone thì nó lại k nói đc và beat lại lên loa đc 
bạn biết chỉ cho mình với ????

----------


## prondass

*trả lời: hỏi về recording laptop asus a42f win 7,ghi âm,chat voice bị rè*

không có bác nào chỉ giáo à
hình như là phải mua quả usb sound thì phải
nhưng mà em không biết ở đâu bán. em ở thái nguyên bác nào biết chỉ em với !

----------


## daolv91

*trả lời: hỏi về recording laptop asus a42f win 7,ghi âm,chat voice bị rè*

cảm phiền bạn up lại cái hình ảnh máy bạn bị lỗi đó lên lại diễn đàn để mình xem cụ thể hơn.

----------

